# Signs that you're a bad programmer



## Garbage (Oct 20, 2011)

> *Signs that you're a bad programmer*
> 
> *1. Inability to reason about code*
> 
> ...



Read more at - Signs that you're a bad programmer - Software Engineering Tips


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 20, 2011)

nice share. thanks


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

I am a bad programmer


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2011)

i cant do pointers and recursion


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

^^I can do pointer but recursion can be baffling sometimes.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 22, 2011)

thats my boss


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 22, 2011)

Thx for sharing, I am not a bad programmer at least, also I didn't consider myself a good programmer.


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you guys ever force a loop to end prematurely...?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Do you guys ever force a loop to end prematurely...?


ya sum times


----------



## adi007 (Oct 23, 2011)

OOP ,method,classes,objects etc theory baffles me always ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 24, 2011)

Meh ... You're a bad programmer if you yourself can't understand why wrote it some way when you look at your code after a while ..


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Meh ... You're a bad programmer if you yourself can't understand why wrote it some way when you look at your code after a while ..


/*That's //why we have #comments*/


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> /*That's //why we have #comments*/



Yea, as long as they do not echo code.


----------

